# Dont make this mistake



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I had cut a paper towel tube in to three. Toffee and Truffle both needed new ones and I was putting one in with the guinea pigs as they seem to like to toss it in the air.

I cut down the sides of the two intended for the HH but not the third as the GPs cannot get their heads in theirs anyway. But I was in a bit of a hurry and ended up mistakenly putting the uncut one in with Toffee night before last. 
I went to do my quick check on them yesterday morning and could see that the tube was in Toffee's igloo with her. This is not unusual as it is often in strange places in the morning. On closer inspection I realized the poor thing had her head STUCK in it. Her wheel was not too messy and her food was only about half gone so I expect she got stuck in it part way through the night. 
I felt so terrible! She had that stupid tube on her head for several hours. One of her ears was all squashed down and it is quite red around her neck. After I had quickly taken it off her head, I put her by her water bowl so she could have a drink. She did not seem dehydrated just very happy to have it off her head and she went back in to sleep. Poor baby.
Last night she was acting normally, eating mealworms and being her usual happy self. Playing tug of war with my daughter over a piece of straw and annointing with some alfalfa straw that I had spilled on the fllor. This morning her wheel is poopy and all her food is gone so she is fine.
But needless to say all tubes/rolls get cut down the side now, whatever critter they are intended for!


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Awwwh, its a simple mistake.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aw, poor sweetie! Glad she's alright!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I felt so bad for her. last night she got a few extra mealies!!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Ooo nos, poor thing .. Glad she is okay and tube free hehe


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> She had that stupid tube on her head for several hours.


My friend has a hedgehog, Egg, that almost always sleeps with a tp tube on his head. He gets mad if you take it off, huffs until you give it back, then sticks his head back in and goes to sleep! He's weird, but I'm glad Toffee is ok.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My two pogs LOVE their tubes - and I don't cut them! BUT, before some scolds me I will tell you that they only get the uncut tubes when they are playing in their toddler pool and I am supervising them. It actually is fun to watch them get stuck and try and get it off - then when I see them get frustrated or when they just splat and fall asleep I take it off and the whole process starts over again. 

Thanks for sharing though, a good lesson learned is usually a hard lesson. Your pog's little brain has not connected you to the tube, and we won't tell!!!!    

Kathy


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sarahg said:


> CritterHeaven said:
> 
> 
> > She had that stupid tube on her head for several hours.
> ...


That is hilarious. Unfortunately I dont think Toffee did it on purpose and was rather unimpressed with the results. Oh well, she is her normal nosy and busy self these days so no long term harm done.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't worry, I had the same thing happen when I first got Annabelle. Even though they were half tubes AND had a slit  Somehow she always gets stuck (so I don't give them to her unsupervised). It was a funny sight when I came home late one night to see her running on the wheel with a tb tube stuck on her head. I thought she liked it until I realised it was stuck. Oops :mrgreen:


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Annabelle said:


> It was a funny sight when I came home late one night to see her running on the wheel with a tb tube stuck on her head.


hahahahaha what a trooper :lol: 
Dexter has no interested in toilet paper tubes yet...  
I didn't know i was supposed to cut them though  
Cut them in half? or just put a cut down the middle so its still a tube?


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Slice them lengthways, so it is still a tube, but if they get stuck, it expands to accommodate wriggling free


----------

